# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Beach: Noto Penninsula, Japan

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We're on holiday in Japan. This past week we visited a delightful spa in Wakura, staying at a combination hotel-ryokan. En route our coach drove for several miles on the Sea of Japan west coast beach north of Kanazawa at the foot of the Noto Pennisula. We enjoyed this unusual experience in lovely Japan.


P1210688.jpg

P1210687.jpg

----------


## amyb

Looking good fellas!   Enjoy.

----------


## GMP62

Very nice! Will be an interesting trip, no doubt.

----------


## stbartshopper

Are you going to do any skin diving while you are there Jim?

----------


## GramChop

Happy to see your smiling faces...even if it's all the way over in Japan!  Have a wonderful holiday.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Didn't do any scuba in Japan, but it was a fabulous trip.
P1210859.jpg

----------

